
Show HN: Draw Chrome Browser UI with HTML, JavaScript and CSS - pd4d10
https://medium.com/@pd4d10/chrome-browser-ui-built-with-web-technologies-4c57779f3eb1
======
chatmasta
What is the use case for this beyond phishing pages?

